# Tues. Offshore report lots of pics



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

WITH ONLY A HAND FULL OF SPECIES OPEN IT WAS THE LAST DAY BEFORE MILES HAD TO FLY BACK TO SOUTH FLORIDA FOR A LITTLE WHILE. SO WE DECIDED WITH SUCH A NICE WEATHER WINDOW...WHAT THE HECK...LETS DO IT...
TEAM SALT DRENCHED HEADED OFFSHORE TUES. HEADING SOUTHEAST INTO 2-3'FT CHOP. FOR THE ENTIRE RIDE OUT WE ONLY SAW ONE OTHER BOAT....NICE...
THE BITE WAS A LITTLE TOUGH BUT WE HAD PLENTY SPOT TO TRY AND AFTER SOME RUN AND GUN STYLE FISHING WE MANAGE TO GET OUR TRIGGER. INCLUDING TWO NICE 7-8 LBS'rs. AND A BOX OF WHITE SNAPPER AND SOME NICE AJ'S. I MUST SAY JIGGING FOR AJ'S NEVER GET'S OLD....FUN...FUN..FUN! QUICK TRIP BUT PUT PLENTY OF MEAT IN THE FREEZER. 
TIGHT LINES PFF,
CAPT. JAKE :thumbsup:

WEAPON (BOAT) OF CHOICE:thumbup:












































UUUGGGHHH......CAN'T WAIT FOR GROUPER SEASON TO OPEN......


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That is a nice ride and a great box of fish! Looks like ya'll had a good day. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job jake! how did you get guy ferrari on the boat?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow!!! Way to go gett'em capt.jake! I didn't get the call hand?? Haha!congratulations!


----------



## VTman (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome. Looks like a fun time was had by all!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a nice mess of fish! Is that guy in the red visor wearing the fake spike hair attached to the visor or that his real hair??? Lol. Saw one of those at a souvinier shop in destin.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!! great Day i would say!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON said:


> That's a nice mess of fish! Is that guy in the red visor wearing the fake spike hair attached to the visor or that his real hair??? Lol. Saw one of those at a souvinier shop in destin.


 Its fake! !! I work with the guy! He is bald as all get out, but he still has the ear muff look going! Bahahaha :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats actually a great box of fish with all the closures we have right now. Good job.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

hey appreciate all the comments....man...with the regs. right now it is tough!!!We got out limit on aj, trig, and got plent of snapper...it's nice to get something in the freezer.... SNATCH IT..you got the next call brotha....we went on a weekday so i didn't even think about calling you...sorry.....Folks that's my light-socket look.....lmao...makes for a good conversation...i'm think'n with the red accsents on the boat... we should get more visors and make the the tournament look?WHATCHA THINK? :thumbup: I cannot say enough about the ride of a 25' contender....and i've rode in many.....sharp as a knive...folks 35knots head sea 2-3'''''didn't spill a drop of beer!!!wow!!!:thumbsup:
tight lines PFF,
---CAPT JAKE


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

MAN!!!! It sure felt good to be back in the Gulf. In my home waters that I know and love with my dad and my best friends......So I'll give ya the captains version of the report. I'm moving back to Pcola at the end of march, so I went ahead and brought my boat up and most of my belongings. The weather had been pretty nasty while I was in town until Monday when I was sittin at hub staceys eating lunch with my wife and baby. I looked around and noticed that the weather was shaping up. A quick check of the forecast confirmed this and it was time to throw a trip together for this short weather window. A quick call to Jake and him and craig were in. I called my dad and I knew he wouldnt miss a trip. So now its game on and time to get our stuff together. After a slightly frantic effort to make sure all the gear, bait and ice were in place, we were ready for a day of bottom fishing. The day started out a little choppy. A sloppy 2-3 ft head sea left over from the cold front two days earlier, but man did it lay down nice in the afternoon. The fishing was great! We had to hit alot of spots to get the triggers but they were all a really nice grade. Everything else just flew over the rail, and we left the AJ's and white snappers biting!! Craig actually caught TWO AJ's at the same time on a chicken rig meant for mingos!! He was BOWED UP!! We also caught a small tilefish while jack fishing. We caught the AJ's on speed jigs and one on live bait. We some how managed to avoid the red snapper for the most part. Primarily because of the small cut bait we used to target the triggers. Anyway.......Im excited to be moving back to town and I look forward to posting more reports from the "Fever Reliever" and "Salt Drenched" !!!! Until next time...CATCH 'EM UP!!!
Thanks
Miles Howell


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON said:


> That's a nice mess of fish! Is that guy in the red visor wearing the fake spike hair attached to the visor or that his real hair??? Lol. Saw one of those at a souvinier shop in destin.


 hahaha i was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice catch! Jigging is super fun, you got that right! Nice triggers too!


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Where's the ice around the fish in the fishbox? We used to just make sure our fish were just on ice until talking to a capt who's family was also in the wholesale fish business for several generations, shipping fish to points far to the north. He had a bunch of nevers. Never put a fish on ice until it has died, allowing blood to back out of the tissue. Never stack them on top of each other,ie in a bucket, or they heat each other up. Then layer them, with ice in between, as you put them in the ice chest. The last never is to not put them in fresh water, period. His point was that a properly cared for fish won't be a mess to clean with little or no blood. And always put your ziplock bag on ice while in the refrigerator. Proof was the fish he had that had been on ice 3 days and you couldnt tell they weren't caught that day.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

all pics are back at the dock once the fish were handed overboard into the icechest.....the contender has onboard ice box.....no worries bro..plenty of ice :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

So the deep water grouper are closed?


----------

